# Demand for Ozarks Land in Today's Mkt?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Considering selling some 20 - 40 acres of remote and buildable Ozarks land. 

How practical would this be in today's market?

NeHi


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I would think it would be a good thing to do. Lots of people looking for land to get away from it all. The Missouri Ozarks are perfect for that.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Where is this land? remote but sorta close to St. Louis is different than remote but sorta close to Boxley. Just outside of Springfield is different than just outside of Springdale. Your question is too vague to answer. It's like saying you have a city lot in Bentonville and wonder if it's worth selling when it could be across the street from Wal-MArt corporate or across the creek from the sewer pland. we need mo' info'.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good point, Ozarka. Located about 70 miles East of Springfield. On blacktop, but many dirt roads surround. This is bare land, no fencing, no structures. Some timber and some open.

NeHi


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'll know more in a couple of weeks when I go north, but based on what I saw in the fall, it could sit on the market for a while. There are a lot of properties for sale in the Alton area that are just sitting with realty signs on them.

That's a bit farther east of Springfield than 70 miles, and there is *no* job market in the Alton area, so that could also be a factor.

If you are willing to offer it at a REALLY good price and owner finance, you might move it sooner.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

I keep hopin' that these "interesting" times we live in will spark a resurgance of the Back to the Land Movement...

I barely got noticed during the last twitch of that phenomenon, i.e., Y2K, and still am searching for that special family that recognises what a strategic situation I'm offering.
Good Dirt, water, SSE exposure, no Chicken Houses in 5 miles, yet few have come forth to look. 

Guess we all have to sit and wait out these current conditions or at least wait until bigger chunks fall off such that somebody gets scared enough to return to these hills and settle in with them peach trees and watermelons...

Nehimama, good luck with your selling. May you blesses with the perfect, motivated buyer. 

And remember, duct tape is yesterday's solution, now we have Gorilla Tape, from the makers of Gorilla Glue; that stuff will pull the hair off'n a marble statue's arm...If Duct tape is "100 mph tape", Gorilla Tape is Cyclone/Banshee/Tsumi tape. This stuff will restrain a ADHD teenager in love with a meth head...Oh, sorry, bad metaphor...


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

A realtor in Ark was interested in listing our 80 acres recently, but she said that land prices had really fallen, so we are just going to hang on to ours. it will increase in value and at some point be able to be logged. i am not giving our land away, no one is making more land. hang on to it if you can or put a little cabin or something on it to rent out. that way you will make a little money.hp


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow you could have fooled me! We have 60 acres in Missouri, but are currently living in AR on 5 :grump: because we've not been able to find anything at all that a) isn't junk and b) is affordable.. compared to the MO Ozarks anyway. We're in Russellville, the only thing that goes on the market has been timbered, mineral rights sold off, trashed, and then it's put up for $4-7k per acre.



happyooper said:


> A realtor in Ark was interested in listing our 80 acres recently, but she said that land prices had really fallen, so we are just going to hang on to ours. it will increase in value and at some point be able to be logged. i am not giving our land away, no one is making more land. hang on to it if you can or put a little cabin or something on it to rent out. that way you will make a little money.hp


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

hmm, i am a little confused. if you have 60 acres in MO. why don't you live there? just wondering since you had the sad face! my husbands' family lives around russleville, that area has always been high because of the nuclear plant and the university. and you are right about the timber and mineral rights. land is getting harder and harder to find. so we will just keep ours, at least our kids can divide it up for themselves if need be down the road even if it is remote, and i don't mean on blacktop either. I got a kick out of that comment. any property on blacktop is not remote property! a little out in a rural area maybe, but not remote. reminds me of a realtor friend who told me that she soon found out that to most people remote meant 10 miles from town! i remember reading about a couple in Ak. years ago in an old mother earth news. story was told by a guy who lived remote in Ak. this couple wanted to live there too, they thought and asked him about living and buying land in "remote" areas in AK. he knew they didn't really want remote when they asked where the nearest school was and if the school bus came out there! Maybe we should post a question, "What does remote mean to you?" 
On our place you only have to drive 5 miles from town, which to me is not being really remote, but to others it was, because it was mostly dirt road, then through a pasture and crossed the creek bed which was not always passable. we lugged many a grocery sacks in when the weather wasn't the greatest and the creek was up. but the advantage was the quiet when you got home! happy land hunting to everyone. you look hard enough you will find what you want. hp


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Because my DH works at the nuclear plant in Russellville . He's a contract engineer, and has spent 30 years traveling from nuke plant to nuke plant. This is the first time we've ever been in one spot long enough to buy a house. Otherwise, we kept a farm in Missouri, and he lived in the RV. We could still do that, but we really are enjoying be able to live together for a change. :clap:


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

.

One trouble with selling "raw" land now, it that while the price of land has dropped, and the price of housing has dropped, the price of developing land (water, sewer, utilities) and building a house has not dropped much. Many of the people that would by some undeveloped acerage for a place to hunt, or a summer horse get-away, are living a little closer to the vest now.

The "homesteading" person, has to have some kind of income usually, and where the land is availble, decent incomes are sort of scarce. Purchasing land, plus the cost of developing and building is out of reach of many.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Just for information, what is this land worth? I used to work in Newburg, MO for the railroad and loved it there. Thought I'd move back that way sometime...


----------



## ozarking (Apr 18, 2009)

happyooper said:


> A realtor in Ark was interested in listing our 80 acres recently, but she said that land prices had really fallen, so we are just going to hang on to ours. it will increase in value and at some point be able to be logged. i am not giving our land away, no one is making more land. hang on to it if you can or put a little cabin or something on it to rent out. that way you will make a little money.hp


I also have an ozark property I'd like to sell in order to buy a homestead in Newton County, AR. My experiences w/ realtors have all been bad ones. I need ideas on getting my place noticed by someone looking for seclusion, tillable soil, timber, wildlife, and half a mile of river frontage. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All I can suggest is to put your own thread here so others can notice it.

Good luck.
Angie


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have also had several bad exsperiences with realitors,so have sold my last 3 properties my self.Property usualy sells itself if priced realisticly.Infact,sometimes it is better to under price something and sell it now,then holding out for more and still being stuck there a year from now.Also invest in professional looking sighns and advertising and people will take you more serious.If you are able to do any owner financing,you could probable get more money for the place and better intrest income on your money.Lets face it,the title company does most of the work at reasonable prices,so go to your local title company and find out what they need in the form of a sales agreement.They may have forms there or you may be able to get them at your locale stationary store.One title co. officer told me that they had prepared final documents off of sales agreements written up on everything from not pads to bar napkins.In other words it's not brain surgery to sell your own place,but it does require do diligence,total honesty,and common sence.One last thing when you advertise be shure you say "No Realitors Please"or you will inundated with realitors.


----------



## ozarksproperty (Apr 24, 2009)

I live about 60 miles east of Springfield and good raw land that's reasonably priced in our area is selling better than anything else right now. Price is ALWAYS the key to selling! Buyers know the wind is at their back but are willing to pay what they feel is a fair market value. Good luck!


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

This site here may help. http://www.unitedcountry.com/?SID=69873224. 
Lot of ozark land.


----------

